# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  تابع ریاضی و مقدار آن در یک نقطه و مشتق آن

## silenceee

سلام.
اگر از ورودی ++C یک تایع ریاضی (مانند (sin(2x+2^3)/tan(x^2) را بگیریم و بخواهیم 
1.مقدار تابع را به ازای یک x خاص مشخص کنیم .
2.مشتق تابع را پیدا کنیم.
چی کار باید بکنیم؟؟
(چه طور باید به برنامه بفهمونیم که در این عبارت sin همان عملگر ریاضی sin است و / همان تقسیم و... .
و....)
-عملگرهایی که کاربر می تونه وارد کنه عملگرهای مثلثاتی و ln و log و exp است و آرگومان عملگر ها را در پرانتز وارد می کنه و فقط یک متغیر مانند x داریم.
از هر گونه راهنمایی یا توضیح یا کد یا منبع یا.... استقبال می کنم.
بسیار بسیار ممنونم.
و هزار البته که خیلی وقت ندارم و هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستم...

----------


## farhadamin

من یک جایی قبلا خواندم که یک کتاب خانه هایی را باید به کمپایلرت اضافه کنی تا بتونی مشتق و اینتگرال  را در سی پلاس داشته باشی... البته فکر کنم توی نت بتونی دنبال این کتاب خانه ها بگردی...
http://www.codecogs.com/cog-282

----------


## Nima_NF

قبلا در تاپیک زیر توضیحاتی داده شد که حتما مطالعه کنید:
مقدار عددی یک رشته

برای روشن شدن موضوع، نمونه ساده زیر را در نظر بگیرید:


if ( strncmp(szBuf, "sin", 3 ) == 0) // compare first 3 character
{
  // yes sin, now search for ( )
}
یا به شکل اصولی تر، تک تک کارکتر ها از ابتدا مقایسه می شوند و در صورتی که sin به طور متوالی پیدا شد آنگاه سایر مراحل انجام می شود.

اکثر توابع ریاضی که در C موجود می باشند .
برای مشتق و انتگرال هم یا خودتان روش های ریاضی را پیاده سازی می کنید یا همان طور که در پست قبل توضیح دادند از کتابخانه های ریاضی موجود استفاده می کنید.

----------


## silenceee

از راهنماییتون متشکرم.
فهمیدم باید سراغ چی برم.انشاا.. نتیجه را میگم به زودی....

----------

